# The Fabled fluff bible



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

Um i was sorting my old hard drive today and i managed to find a copy of "ye old fluff bible". I've transferred it to my recent drive as i'm back into 40k now but i was wondering wether there would be any demand for an upload of it to the site? 
Does anyone care about what at the time was considered to be the complete compilation of 40k lore and would anyone be interest in having it on hand or am i better off keeping it to myself and hoarding the file. 
it's out of date now but the older background is still present and it includes a lot of info from RT era and second ed as well as some newer information from the start of 3rd ed. 
I considered printing it but it runs to some 784 pages.


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

Not sure how it would sit with forum rules, whether or not it infringes IP rules, but I'd definately be interested in having a read of it.
I love going through old fluff and comparing it to modern day lore.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

normtheunsavoury said:


> Not sure how it would sit with forum rules, whether or not it infringes IP rules, but I'd definately be interested in having a read of it.
> I love going through old fluff and comparing it to modern day lore.


See that's the thing, as far as i know it was never a published book and as it is now sooo old it has very little or no information from current dex's. The RT and Second ed information is now out of print so it's not like including it would be taking GW's money that way. I guess i'll hold off untill i get an official ruling from a mod.


----------



## Giant Fossil Penguin (Apr 11, 2009)

Why don't you just email GW? Never mind the forum rules when it comes to wether or not it can be uploaded; once the folk who might have recourse to legal action say yea/nay, then you can contact the mods to say how to upload it or not. It shouldn't be that hard to get a ruling from the GW legal team.

GFP


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

This is a very good idea. I'll contact them and let you guys know what they say about it.


----------



## Quozzo (Oct 2, 2010)

Copyright lasts for 75 years, but theres no harm in trying.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

Quozzo said:


> Copyright lasts for 75 years, but theres no harm in trying.


I know the copyright still stands but they might allow it to be posted in a similar way that the lexicanum site survives by siting the information as for reference only. As the whole thing contains no rules and was last updated in 2003 it contains no stories from current dex's and so therefore is not currently available even from GW. It is all out of print (DE aside), i'm hoping that they migh see this as the knowledge tome that it is and view it in the same light as lexicanum. Heck it doesn't even include anything about the destruction of the squats as its inclusion took place after the last update of the source info.


----------



## Cruor99 (Mar 11, 2009)

Actually, doesn't copyright last until 75 years after the holder dies, or something like that? Or was that patents, perhaps?

Anyways, I don't think there would be any issues. Lexicanum is still up, so is the other wiki. I doubt they will turn you down, if you were to email them, and I doubt they would take action against it.


----------



## Giant Fossil Penguin (Apr 11, 2009)

You really should; I was given the Rogue Trader rulebook as a pressie when I was 12 in1990 and loved it to death, even though I only ever played half of a game. Fast-forward to 2005ish, and casting round for something to fill my time I got back into the hobby with 4th Ed. I have all of the Codices since then, but I would love to know what the lore was from when I left the hobby to when I came back. I am proper excited to see if GW wil say OK. Maybe if you tell them I said pretty please, that would do it?
GFP


----------



## Quozzo (Oct 2, 2010)

Lexicanum is still up because everything, bar a few pictures, is fan made. It based on literature in novels and codexi (im trying it out) but doesn't use their wording, your fluff bible on the other hand, is the actual literature that Lexicanum references, unless im missing the point.

but as i said, its worth a shot.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

Quozzo said:


> Lexicanum is still up because everything, bar a few pictures, is fan made. It based on literature in novels and codexi (im trying it out) but doesn't use their wording, your fluff bible on the other hand, is the actual literature that Lexicanum references, unless im missing the point.
> 
> but as i said, its worth a shot.


Some is some isn't. PArts are written by fans remembering facts from oop citadel magasines that they no longer own. Some are actually taken word for word from the books.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

I am very interested to see where this leads. I love reading the old fluff and am allways on the lookout for more.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

Looks like it isn't getting uploaded.
Here is the origional message i sent to GW.



> Dear Games workshop legal chaps.
> 
> Recently i was clearing through an old harddrive on my old computer and came acros a copy of a file labelled as the 40k fluff bible. I seem to remember this particular document circling a lot several years ago and becoming classed as illegal copyrighted material. I have no idea how it came to be on my machine as many of the parts are transplanted from an old school computer and it is possible that it was abandoned on the drive before the computers were decommisioned.
> After having a brief flick through i couldn't help but notice that all of the information contained within is out of print subject matter, the most recent update being the inclusion of base information about the tau empire which, according to the version tracker was updated in 2003.
> ...



~
And here is the response i got.



> Hi Martin
> 
> 
> 
> ...


on the plus side i wasn't told to delete it....not that i would have.


----------



## WinZip (Oct 9, 2010)

After reading every post on the fluff bible i was getting excited that it may be uploaded because i love fluff old or new, but sadly it was for not.


----------



## shmabadu (Oct 2, 2009)

Come on GrimzagGorwazza where would Daniel Ellsberg be if he had listened to those who told him not to release the Pentagon Papers, give us what we want, just kidding.


----------



## Angelus Censura (Oct 11, 2010)

I would just forward them the link to this thread along with the email - that book may inspire some people to buy the new forgeworld Heresy stuff and do an army based off of some of the oldschool fluff, which = profit for GW. Seeing as they aren't able to make money off of the book itself anymore, it can only benefit them to have it online for people to read and possibly buy more more more


----------

